# How do I remove that horrible 1990's BMW engine varnish



## EUSA (Jan 11, 2017)

The rocker cover and inlet have that horrible engine lacquer on

Is there an easy way to remove it ?


----------



## phantomx0_1 (Feb 6, 2012)

I'd be removing it from the car. Then have it stripped back and painted


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Two options.
Steam clean it.
Douse it in strong g101 or a dewaxer leave it to dwell for half hour then reapply then scrub then rinse.
Chances are it's the mark one version of autosmart engine lacquer which is fairly easy to remove but does take time.
Bm were big lovers of that Mark one stuff (which id actually horrible stuff that was like everything in the bays over abused to save time cleaning properly)
Being back the old salaried valets in the bays where fit and finish was more important than time and profit ( read get rid of motorscratch and the likes of)


----------



## EUSA (Jan 11, 2017)

Thank you AllenF
I will try your suggestions


----------

